# Super Score and a ?



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oops.. never mind.. I found the recipe with a different search.
But the big score was washing soda for $2 a box at the salvage store. I may have to spend $10 and clean them out of it!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. I made laundry soap.
2 cps washing soda
2 cps Borax
2 cps oxiclean stuff
and 1 bar of Dr. Bronner's citrus soap.
I left it in it's dry form.

I love it, love it, love it!
It does a great job and the clothes seem cleaner and. oddly enough, softer than with traditional detergents.
I am hooked!


----------

